# MTD snowblower 120 to 12v starter?



## jason_dmb (Dec 1, 2005)

I have an MTD snowblower with teh tec. engine. It currently has a 120V electric start... however i would like to convert to a 12V starter instead? Is this possible to just changer the onboard starter to one that runs 12v? adding a battery to the machine wold be simple for me. THis does lead me to another question, does the output of the alternator/magneto supply 12v DC to power the onboard light on these machines? If so then i can recharge the battery with that right? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

There should be a 12 volt starter that will replace the one you have. 

If you have a light on the machine now there must be a stator under the flywheel. The magneto coil plays no part in charging or running lights. The stator you need would have to have some 14 amps or so and also have 2 leads, one with a diode for charging and another for the light. 

Mike


----------

